# Does anyone here make aquariums?



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone here make aquariums or know of someone that can make aquariums? I am looking to have three tanks made, all the same, dimensions are 30" (long) x 24" (wide) x 12" (height).

I know it will be more expensive than buying something off the shelf but the closest dimension I can think of is a 20 gallon long and I would like to have a larger footprint and shorter height.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

vdub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone here make aquariums or know of someone that can make aquariums? I am looking to have three tanks made, all the same, dimensions are 30" (long) x 24" (wide) x 12" (height).
> 
> I know it will be more expensive than buying something off the shelf but the closest dimension I can think of is a 20 gallon long and I would like to have a larger footprint and shorter height.


https://outofthebluecreations.ca/aquariums.html

Aquatic Escapes Aquarium Services in Vancouver - Custom Aquariums

Can't remember where but I recall reading bad reviews on these guys

https://www.cleair.ca/


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

josephl said:


> https://outofthebluecreations.ca/aquariums.html
> 
> Aquatic Escapes Aquarium Services in Vancouver - Custom Aquariums
> 
> ...


Thanks Joseph, I'll reach out to them.


----------

